# Samsung Refrigerator



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

chewbakarox said:


> After removing all trays and the cover to the condenser coils, it appears to be a problem with the drain at the bottom of the condenser area. There is a little black "trough" that appears to collect water from the condenser area (and I assume it feeds it to a drip tray somewhere?)
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. How do I investigate whether the drain tube to the drain pan is clogged or frozen? I don't see any way to access these areas, and I don't even know where the drain pan is. I'd like to be able to check the drain pan to see if any water is in it.
> ...


that would be your evaporator coil not your condenser coil. Yes water will run into that trough and down a tube into the defrost pan.
Try pouring hot water down it it is probably just frozen. If it is clogged then try to blow it out with an aiar compressor


----------



## chewbakarox (Aug 25, 2011)

Hardwareman - Thanks for the input. Do you know if there is a way for me to inspect the drip pan to see if there is any water in it? I checked underneath the fridge and couldn't find anything.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

couldn't see any what? water or a pan? probably won't see any water as it usually evaporates in a matter of hours because of the heat and fan blowing


----------



## chewbakarox (Aug 25, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> couldn't see any what? water or a pan? probably won't see any water as it usually evaporates in a matter of hours because of the heat and fan blowing


I just want to be able to access the pan to check things out. Do you know exactly where it is located on this Samsung model?

Also, if I do use a compressor to blow air down the trough, do I need to worry about damaging anything (e.g., tube becomes disconnected or breaks)? Thanks again.


----------

